# Tyre Dressing



## Leigh-tt (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Was just wondering what you think is the best way to dress your tyres ?!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I use meguiars endurance gel and a sponge to apply it with.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

[smiley=stupid.gif] :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Meg's hot tyre shine. Spray onto sponge applicator rather than the tyre (as it'll get all over the wheel and bodywork), and apply that way.

I'm not keen on gels - they attract dust, and if applied too thick, it'll flick off onto the bodywork.....just my 2p-worth


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> I use meguiars endurance gel and a sponge to apply it with.


Same here


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The gel smells nice too - like fanta grape


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Another one to try is Autosmart Finish (use it neat)

Robbie


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

The best I have found over megs endurance is Blackfire long lasting tyre shine. It now comes fortified with polycharger sp claims to be even better. Not cheap though.

I'm coming to the end of mine and so and I've been using Megs All season dressing for the tyres which seems to last well and keep its shine for quite a while and smeels really really nice too, that that this is any reason to use a particular car product!

A couple of things I really like about the ASD is that it slings a lot less than other products, and because it goes on as a liquid it can be applied with a brush which is a lot easier and cleaner 

One tip i have for those using a gel type product - if you have any old dried out she-shine sponges, these make good tyre dressing applicators as they are self contained and have a lid which is also a lot cleaner and easier.


----------

